# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Угадай мелодию

## Akasey

*Есть тема где угадываем актёров и фильмы, почему бы не угадать мелодию!!!*

----------


## Vanya

гут, сча выкину что нить, мелодию какую-нить
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] во

----------


## Asteriks

Это "Чашка кофею" Марина Хлебникова

----------


## Vanya

ога 
надо посложнее что-нить, сча кину
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

"Я нарадзиуся тут" - так? 
Надо бы переименовывать песни, а то название открывается в плеере. Например: "Угадай!" писать. ))
Кто исполняет - не знаю.

----------


## Vanya

во блин. я же переименовал и тег вроде не записывал, чтоб в плеере не отображалось, а оно вон как =\

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ну во, вроде нет ни тегов ни названий никаких нигде

----------


## BiZ111

Ваня, тут по Гуглу ищут люди, я думаю, по цитате из песни.

Загадываю вот таким вот образом:

Вот песня, кто её исполнил первым?  Сам трек 2010 года, но это перепевочка

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

